# CycleCountry Rebuild



## Groganeer (Nov 19, 2008)

New to this site, been lurking for while. Thought I'd share a my rebuild of a CycleCountry Plow...

http://stuffibuilt.blogspot.com/2008/10/snowplow-rebuild.html

Not pimping my blog just to lazy to retype it...


----------



## hondarecon4435 (Mar 13, 2008)

nice rebuild


----------



## Gerry125 (Nov 18, 2007)

Looks good, needs some paint. Welcome to Plowsite:waving:


----------



## deere615 (Jun 1, 2007)

Nice work, I agree just add some paint


----------



## Groganeer (Nov 19, 2008)

deere615;642813 said:


> Nice work, I agree just add some paint


Pfffffffffffffft

Paint?

Rust don't scratch.

No really I'd like to shoot the whole thing, but that'll have to wait until spring. If I take it off, and tear it apart, we'll get dumped on. Bad juju to taunt the snow gods like that.


----------



## deere615 (Jun 1, 2007)

Groganeer;642982 said:


> Pfffffffffffffft
> 
> Paint?
> 
> ...


yea, I guess, I try and keep every little spot of rust painted on my I just spray paint it


----------



## Elwer Lawn Care (Nov 23, 2007)

Just get it powder coatedpayup

I just got some ace rust stop and used a foam roller and turned out good but spraying will defantly turn out better.


----------



## mercer_me (Sep 13, 2008)

Looks good, just paint or powder coat it.


----------



## Groganeer (Nov 19, 2008)

Tough crowd, with all this 

"Paint It"

"Powdercoat it"

Thanks but IF it gets painted it's gonna be in the spring.

For 2008/2009 rust is in.

Maybe you all didn't get the memo. It's all the rage this season. Look, it goes with everything, is the original no maintenance surface treatment, is cheap, is effective, and shows that you have "style".


----------



## Grampa Plow (Sep 1, 2008)

Sounds like it will work good, painted or not! It also sounds like Grog has a good sense of humor! Welcome Grog! Oh, by the way, until I know ya better, I'll hold off on the old, old, joke about I DA HOE!

Again, Welcome!


----------



## Groganeer (Nov 19, 2008)

Grampa Plow;645213 said:


> Sounds like it will work good, painted or not! It also sounds like Grog has a good sense of humor! Welcome Grog! Oh, by the way, until I know ya better, I'll hold off on the old, old, joke about I DA HOE!
> 
> Again, Welcome!


Heh, I live outside of Athol...

The jokes write themselves.

http://www.atholgear.com/listProducts.php?cat=T-Shirts


----------



## pby98 (Oct 15, 2008)

no U DA HO. haha just kidding


----------



## sublime68charge (Dec 28, 2007)

yes the crowd is tuff, you just wait till theyh start popping up tha tyou need to get a coat of FF on it.








Fluid Film,


----------



## Groganeer (Nov 19, 2008)

sublime68charge;649763 said:


> yes the crowd is tuff, you just wait till theyh start popping up tha tyou need to get a coat of FF on it.
> 
> Fluid Film,


I can't tell you how glad I am that you took the time to tell me what FF meant. 'cause I was thinking "just how do I get a coat of F'in F'ers on my plow?" I mean I could start running Californians down with my plow, but them don't stick to good, what with all the grease and all.


----------



## sublime68charge (Dec 28, 2007)

you said in your first post you'd been lurking awhile, Unless you've only been in the ATV section here at plow site it seems you can't go more than 5 threads or 10 post in a thread without fluid film being tossed out as the cure all end all of something. 




Ok maybe I'm a little over dramtic but there are those on plow site who love the stuff.
its even better than sliced bread, or so I've read on the internet so it must be true.

I mean you can due the running down of the Californians, but to get them to stick you have to back drag the blade over them 3 times to get an even coat. Better have the Cycle Country down pressure kit also if your gonna be backdragging.

LOL
sublime out.

thanks for posting.


----------



## Groganeer (Nov 19, 2008)

sublime68charge;650007 said:


> Better have the Cycle Country down pressure kit also if your gonna be backdragging.


Huh?

They make a down pressure kit?

You mean I can stop standing on the the plow?

Wow! I'm sure that would be LOTS safer.

Stuff I learn on the internet I tell yah.


----------



## sublime68charge (Dec 28, 2007)

yea, down force kit from Cycle Country.
one of the user's on here has this kit and liked it. Rebel or something was his user name from out in Wyoming if my memor is correct. thinking there is a Pic of his install in the Pics of ATV with Plows thread.

http://www.cyclecountry.com/Products/DownForceKit/tabid/96/Default.aspx


----------

